
Apple Used the DMCA to Take Down a Tweet Containing an iPhone Encryption Key - jmsflknr
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pkeeay/apple-dmca-take-down-tweet-containing-an-iphone-encryption-key
======
rasz
>Kilpatrick Townsend & Stockton

Same guys wanted a Youtuber to remove a video where he shows location of a
fuse on macbook motherboard.

------
t34543
I wonder why they backtracked and asked for the Tweet to be restored. I don’t
think key material is copyrightable. Besides, once it’s posted the cats out of
the bag.

I’d rather see Apple continue to strengthen iOS security and leave the legal
bs for other problems.

~~~
benologist
They probably backtracked because Sony attempted the same thing in 2007 and in
addition to being futile it actually incited a revolt on a very popular Reddit
peer from that era.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AACS_encryption_key_controvers...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AACS_encryption_key_controversy)

> At one point, Digg's "entire homepage was covered with links to the HD-DVD
> code or anti-Digg references."

[https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--
4VwaveO...](https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--
4VwaveOK--/c_fill,fl_progressive,g_center,h_900,q_80,w_1600/18rbvd4atqu8cjpg.jpg)

